# MDMA on cycle



## Tren'd (Aug 22, 2016)

I have just started my *Pharmacon mix 2* cycle of 1ml ED.

Now in about 3-4 weeks I will be going to my mates flat and what we like to do is pop about 150mg mdma and just chill and listen to music and do crazy weird s**t, honestly some of the best times of my life doing this (im not sad!) 

Well I was wondering if doing this amount of PURE mdma will be bad whilst on cycle? I sweat a lot on it even when not dancing or anything. Can I take it?

Thanks!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

id imagine drinking booze is much worse than MD.

during a drug sesh at home i just drink water, mainly because i tend to get stuck in and dont stop till its all gone lol, and secondly i am aware its not the best for my organs while on cycle.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

if it is bad whilst on cycle I'm fcuked lol. I don't really drink but I do hit the Mandy and/or coke most weekends.

I need the escapism.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

People do really over think this lifting lark don't they.

:lol:


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Andrewgenic said:


> if it is bad whilst on cycle I'm fcuked lol. I don't really drink but I do hit the Mandy and/or coke most weekends.
> 
> I need the escapism.


 hahaha you nuts . plus ive heard coke on cycle shuts down your receptors for a week so you will not grow ........atall . mite aswell do cardio all week


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Tren'd said:


> I have just started my *Pharmacon mix 2* cycle of 1ml ED.
> 
> Now in about 3-4 weeks I will be going to my mates flat and what we like to do is pop about 150mg mdma and just chill and listen to music and do crazy weird s**t, honestly some of the best times of my life doing this (im not sad!)
> 
> ...


 your mite make ya heart go pop ?? juice raises your blood pressure and so does md . but hey your only here once f**k it haha


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

150mg of MDMA is f**k all lol, dont worry about it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If you are going to take drugs at least do them properly and take more. Other than that crack on mate.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

150mg? That's a pre workout


----------



## Tren'd (Aug 22, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> 150mg? That's a pre workout


 Damn you guys are all insane! 150mg gets me proper high, then I top-up at about 80-100mg.

Of course sometimes I go in at 200mg then top up 150mg but the comedowns are so much worse :s

How much do you guys do in a 6-8 hour period then?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Tren'd said:


> Damn you guys are all insane! 150mg gets me proper high, then I top-up at about 80-100mg.
> 
> Of course sometimes I go in at 200mg then top up 150mg but the comedowns are so much worse :s
> 
> How much do you guys do in a 6-8 hour period then?


 gotta remember this is a bb forum and a lot of guys here are big, therefore more might be needed


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> gotta remember this is a bb forum and a lot of guys here are idiot caners therefore more might be more fun


 Guilty


----------



## Tren'd (Aug 22, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> gotta remember this is a bb forum and a lot of guys here are big, therefore more might be needed


 Good point! Forgot about that. I'm only 80kg at 6 foot.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tren'd said:


> Damn you guys are all insane! 150mg gets me proper high, then I top-up at about 80-100mg.
> 
> Of course sometimes I go in at 200mg then top up 150mg but the comedowns are so much worse :s
> 
> How much do you guys do in a 6-8 hour period then?


 Just lick my little finger and stick it in the bag when I feel like it.

I only ever take it when out clubbing or at festivals though, fvck sitting about at home doing it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I only ever take it when out clubbing or at festivals though, fvck sitting about at home doing it.


 Can't really get freaky sexy time going on at raves though..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

superpube said:


> Can't really get freaky sexy time going on at raves though..


 If you need MDMA for that then I'd get a new missus.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

150mg of mdma? fvcking hell thats maticulous

back when i was taking mdma it was usually a case of opening the wrap, licking your finger and dabbing as much of that p1ss flavoured powder on there as possible


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Smitch said:


> If you need MDMA for that then I'd get a new missus.


 Tru dat, fam.

Problem is that I am so ugly. Where's her motivation.

I'll tell you where. In a bag full of bags in the fridge.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Tren'd said:


> Damn you guys are all insane! 150mg gets me proper high, then I top-up at about 80-100mg.
> 
> Of course sometimes I go in at 200mg then top up 150mg but the comedowns are so much worse :s
> 
> How much do you guys do in a 6-8 hour period then?


 If i'm at a festival I can go through 2g a day, Ill be off my tits tho


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

swole troll said:


> 150mg of mdma? fvcking hell thats maticulous
> 
> back when i was taking mdma it was usually a case of opening the wrap, licking your finger and dabbing as much of that p1ss flavoured powder on there as possible


 Like rhubarb and a bag of sugar.


----------

